# It's Friday!



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

... and I'm staying in.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy October 1st


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am saying to hell with the markets and going to Vegas for a week lol Have fun everyone


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Went out tonight.

Spent $41.50

Good times with friends, no female phone numbers, though. 

Feelin' guilty about the $41.50 now!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Yesterday rocked. Got to hang out with some of my friends for most of the day. Good times.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

going to go see rigoletto today.

it's the first time my wife's going to see the four seasons centre.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I read that on Friday night, but didn't respond. I was in bed, watching something with my kids. It was 8:30. I often get up REALLY early (like 4 a.m.) and Friday night is my official night to go to bed without ensuring stuff is handled for the next morning (lunches! permission forms! work e-mails, or worse, work!), OR getting up to work out before going to work. 

Perspective is everything, I guess - Friday night is the night I "get" to go to bed early.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got back from Las Vegas and here is my score card won $1250 slots jackpot minus 30% tax ,Won $1270 Slots Jackpot minus withholding tax and won BIG poker game once taxes is paid and converted to CAD will be $49k+ CAD.Got a pile of receipts to send off to try to recover all this tax they took off me . I wagered enough to have all dining covered , they picked up $2600 hotel tab plus I had a Bell Trans limo when we wanted to go out .Took in 3 shows ,we went out quite a bit during the day for walks but had a couple days going to bed AFTER BREAKFAST .After all is said and done up about $30,000 CAD .I got a platinum Card at Venetian after this trip which means i wagered $175,000 (know nosy people will google it lol)


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Since you were in vegas....................whats your take on the casinos?is wynn the best of breed?how busy was it there?lots of americans?or more noticable chinese?give us a street level perspective of the gaming stocks?iv e been looking @ wynn and the sands.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Venetian /Palazzo (Sands Property) are the Busy locations and tend to attract the celebrity /High Roller crowd .Wynn /Encore is very close but IMO Bellagio still draws the best crowd ,you have to beat your way through the grounds there no matter what time of day or night .Most people on the streets do not even speak English ,Lots of European and Asian .I think more foreign people than Americans these days.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

As Investor I would Pick Sands ,Wynn is very nice but as a gambler I prefer the Venetian ,they have much better comps for players and really know how to keep all your money in their block.Wynn has bad service , we were in the high roller room and nobody was there to even give us a bottle of water .We left after winning $200 and went to Bellagio Friday Night for dinner and to shop.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I was thinking that wynn will have growth with there dividend.I think being in vegas would give you a soild "gut" level check if money is being spent in the high sectors,sounds like it is.

I like steve wynn,ive read alot about him,he is by far one of the best entrepreneurs of our time.

I love vegas!the air there,you can "feel" the money,there is nothing like vegas.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am sure both will give comparable returns ,truthfully I have not explored any investments into the casino market.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I work weekends by choice so Friday is my Sunday. I hate crowds and find you can get nothing done on weekends even with the family off without fighting crowds. I don't know how people enjoy jamming in everywhere they go. 

If I go to Vegas I will go between Sunday and Thursday because it is much cheaper and there is a lot less people there.


----------



## ILT (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely Fridays!


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Doesn't the Bellagio have horses in the garden this fall? I have never been there but friends sent pics. Impressive.

Happy Friday!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes they have three horses there ,really nice


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

The north end of the strip is definitely better. Besides, the shopping is better on the north end too. I like the Venetian/Palazzo despite the tacky canals (although it is Vegas). Bellagio is nice for dinner, especially on the patio by the water. 

Further south, places like Paris and NY just aren't my cup of tea. I've never been downtown though--wondering if anyone has been to those places.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Donald you may find this interesting.
http://www.casinocitytimes.com/news/article/genting-proposes-$3-8-billion-miami-casino-199006?utm_source=newsletter


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

After working 10 hours of Overtime during the past couple days....

TGIF! 

And hello to overtime pay!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Kaejs,one day you might be el president....the higher ups must be noticing?Is anybody grooming you?Young,aggressive,they must be.

I have not been to vegas in awhile but i bought shares,i got a special 5 buck dividend. On earnings confrence they didnt annonce it but on weds steve wynn passed it,ill take it.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

donald said:


> Kaejs,one day you might be el president....*the higher ups must be noticing?Is anybody grooming you?Young,aggressive,they must be.*
> 
> I have not been to vegas in awhile but i bought shares,i got a special 5 buck dividend. On earnings confrence they didnt annonce it but on weds steve wynn passed it,ill take it.


Hopefully 
No real grooming yet. I think it may still be a little early. I have received some thank you's and some recognition/small incentives here and there.

and, I'd take the dividend, too!


----------

